# Another big move by Amazon now with EPIX and brings movies from Paramount Pictures, MGM, and Lionsga



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

From Amazon.com


Dear Customers,
Great news for Amazon Prime membersâ€"we've just signed two big deals that bring you even more high quality movies and TV shows with all-you-can-eat, unlimited instant streaming. The first is with EPIX and brings movies from Paramount Pictures, MGM, and Lionsgate. Enjoy Thor, Iron Man 2, and Captain America: The First Avenger, plus recent hits such asTransformers: Dark of the Moon, Warrior, Super 8, True Grit, and Rango. In all, 2,000 movies from EPIX will be coming to Prime Instant Video this year.

The second deal adds popular TV shows from NBC Universal, including past seasons of current hits Parks and Recreation andParenthood, plus all seasons of Heroes, Battlestar Galactica, and Friday Night Lights. Prime Instant Video now has over 25,000 movies and TV episodes to choose from, quadruple the number we launched with in February 2011. You can watch on Kindle Fire, on game consoles like PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, and on hundreds of TVs, Blu-ray players, and set-top boxes.
Amazon Prime is the best bargain in the history of shoppingâ€"and it remains just $79 a year. In addition to unlimited video streaming, Prime members enjoy Free Two-Day Shipping on millions of items, and over 180,000 Kindle books to read for free from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library. If you're not already a member, sign up for a one-month free trial today.
Thank you for being a customer.


----------

